# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Կյանքից հեռացավ Վլադիմիր Աբաջյանը

## keyboard

Ափսոս, շատ եմ ափսոսում, հասկանում եմ, որ կյանքը վերջ ունի, բայց էս մարդիկ թող հավերժ ապրեն:
Շատ եմ ցավում, ցավակցում եմ հարզատներին ու հայ ժողովրդին շատ մեծ կորստի համար:



Մահացել է Վլադիմիր Աբաջյանը

----------

Ambrosine (17.01.2013), Malxas (17.01.2013), Sambitbaba (18.01.2013), Tig (16.01.2013), Լեո (17.01.2013), Ուլուանա (16.01.2013), Վահ (17.01.2013)

----------

